# March LSOL - April Coffee Roasters



## fluffles

Please note: I am taking signups a bit earlier than normal, *I expect this to be roasted on 21st March and you won't receive it until the end of that week at the very earliest, possibly early the following week*.

We're ready to take guest sign ups for the next LSOL offering. I thought about waiting until April to have April but hey-ho. We are limited to *10 guest slots only* at £15 for 500g.

April is a new roastery founded by Patrik Rolf (formerly of Five Elephant) based in Denmark. He is pretty well known in the industry as one of Europe's leading roasters. They have separate roast profiles for filter, espresso and milk - in this case we are receiving a filter roast but I have been entirely guided by Patrik in terms of which coffee and roast profile will give the best results across different brew methods, so I expect we should be able to make good espresso too.

Hopefully you'll appreciate the opportunity to taste coffee from this new roaster.

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## fluffles

Hopefully no one will mind the organisers getting a guest slot. @fatboyslim

1. fluffles

2. fatboyslim

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Can someone add me in please


----------



## Dayks

Looking forward to it, thanks for all the hard work you guys put in setting these up.


----------



## fluffles

1. fluffles

2. fatboyslim

3. MrBoots2u

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## Rdl81

Should have saved this roaster for next month ;-)


----------



## Dayks

1. fluffles

2. fatboyslim

3. Mrboots2u

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## fatboyslim

@Elcee still want to sign up?


----------



## jlarkin

1. fluffles

2. fatboyslim

3. Mrboots2u

4. jlarkin

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## Hibbsy

Please can I be added for this


----------



## fluffles

1. fluffles

2. fatboyslim

3. Mrboots2u

4. jlarkin

5. Hibbsy

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## christos_geo

1. fluffles

2. fatboyslim

3. Mrboots2u

4. jlarkin

5. Hibbsy

6. christos_geo

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## Elcee

I'd absolutely love to join this! I've had a bag from April before and tried several of theirs at local shops here in Edinburgh. They've all been superb.

Can I be added please







?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. fluffles

2. fatboyslim

3. Mrboots2u

4. jlarkin

5. Hibbsy

6. christos_geo

7. Systemic Kid

8.

9.

10.


----------



## MSM

Me!









01. fluffles

02. fatboyslim

03. Mrboots2u

04. jlarkin

05. Hibbsy

06. christos_geo

07. Elcee

08. Systemic Kid

09. MSM

10.


----------



## Phil104

01. fluffles

02. fatboyslim

03. Mrboots2u

04. jlarkin

05. Hibbsy

06. christos_geo

07. Systemic Kid

08. MSM

09.Elcee

10.


----------



## Phil104

01. fluffles

02. fatboyslim

03. Mrboots2u

04. jlarkin

05. Hibbsy

06. christos_geo

07. Systemic Kid

08. MSM

09.Elcee

10.Phil104


----------



## MSM

Well those 10 slots filled up fast!


----------



## adz313

@fluffles - if someone drops out - can I be first reserve guest?

Can't get through the volumes you lot do (brew only), but 500g (or even 250) would be ace.


----------



## fatboyslim

adz313 said:


> @fluffles - if someone drops out - can I be first reserve guest?
> 
> Can't get through the volumes you lot do (brew only), but 500g (or even 250) would be ace.


No extra capacity for reserve slots this month but if someone goes totally insane and drops out, you're definitely in


----------



## adz313

fatboyslim said:


> No extra capacity for reserve slots this month but if someone goes totally insane and drops out, you're definitely in


Thanks - I've been following Patrik on instagram for a while, but delivery costs are pretty prohibitive (you're getting a v. good deal for 500g)


----------



## fatboyslim

adz313 said:


> Thanks - I've been following Patrik on instagram for a while, but delivery costs are pretty prohibitive (you're getting a v. good deal for 500g)


Or you could try to persuade someone to share 1KG with you?


----------



## adz313

@fatboyslim - have given it a go - fingers crossed!


----------



## unoll

Great work guys, I can't wait to try some of Patriks coffee. For anyone unfamiliar with Patrik: http://sprudge.com/meet-april-coffee-new-nordic-roaster-patrik-rolf-karlsson-111157.html


----------



## dan1502

Looking forward to this, thanks.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

If it's anywhere near as good as the coffee he sent out with Standart Magazine this month, you lot are in for a real treat.


----------



## fatboyslim

I will collect guest details, for anyone who wasn't in last month's guest list, later on today. Please look out for the PM


----------



## Nod

Thanks a lot fluffles and fatboyslim - excited about this one and appreciate all the effort that I am sure has gone into lining it up... it going to be another top LSOL


----------



## MarkT

Thanks guys, is running low on supply now. Need something to bridge the gap. Lol


----------



## Hibbsy

Looking forward to this too. Before I joined this forum I only ever brought espresso roasts but thanks to roasters such as jolly bean I am know also enjoying lighter fruiter coffee.


----------



## Hibbsy

Thanks for that @unoll, was an interesting read.

He seems very committed from getting the best he can from the beans.


----------



## fatboyslim

Message has gone out to all guest listers. Time to pay the piper....or at least me


----------



## jlarkin

Paid, thanks!


----------



## PPapa

It would be nice if the bags were smaller than 1kg and resealable.


----------



## Hibbsy

Payment sent.

Cheers


----------



## Elcee

I've made the payment too. Thanks.


----------



## Rhys

Shouldn't they have been used for next months LSOL roasters?


----------



## Phil104

fatboyslim said:


> Message has gone out to all guest listers. Time to pay the piper....or at least me


Paid both you and the piper - thank you very much


----------



## fluffles

PPapa said:


> It would be nice if the bags were smaller than 1kg and resealable.


I'm expecting them to be in 500g bags, so you'll either get one or two of these depending on whether you're a member or guest. Don't know if they're resealable


----------



## PPapa

fluffles said:


> I'm expecting them to be in 500g bags, so you'll either get one or two of these depending on whether you're a member or guest. Don't know if they're resealable


Thanks.


----------



## MSM

Paid


----------



## christos_geo

Payment sent, thank you!


----------



## Chris (Percit.co)

You guys are in for a treat. This is a fantastic roaster!


----------



## Hibbsy

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> If it's anywhere near as good as the coffee he sent out with Standart Magazine this month, you lot are in for a real treat.


Not heard much about this magazine, could you answer a couple of questions.

Is the magazine full of articles or just full of ads like most are these days ?

How much coffee do you get with each magazine ?

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hibbsy said:


> Not heard much about this magazine, could you answer a couple of questions.
> 
> Is the magazine full of articles or just full of ads like most are these days ?
> 
> How much coffee do you get with each magazine ?
> 
> Cheers


https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/standart

https://standartmag.com

theres this thing called google


----------



## Hibbsy

Mrboots2u said:


> https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/standart
> 
> https://standartmag.com
> 
> theres this thing called google


Yes there is !

There are also things called forums where people can discuss things !

But thanks for the reply anyways.


----------



## shannigan

Hi, any word on delivery date for this month? Usual quandary about if/when to order other beans.

Thanks


----------



## fluffles

Should be with you next week


----------



## shannigan

fluffles said:


> Should be with you next week


Nice one! Thanks


----------



## Drewster

fluffles said:


> Should be with you next week


Banging!!


----------



## Hibbsy

fluffles said:


> Should be with you next week


Cheers, looking forward to this.


----------



## fluffles

Should be with you all on Wednesday. Not letterbox friendly unless you have a humongous letterbox


----------



## reneb

Thanks fluffles, really looking forward to this, and perfect timing for me


----------



## fluffles

Roast date was Tuesday 21st so it will arrive nicely rested and ready to go i think.

Recommendation for pour over from Patrik is 1:16.5 brew ratio aiming for a TDS of around 1.35


----------



## Hibbsy

fluffles said:


> Roast date was Tuesday 21st so it will arrive nicely rested and ready to go i think.
> 
> Recommendation for pour over from Patrik is 1:16.5 brew ratio aiming for a TDS of around 1.35


Thanks for the regular updates and recipe.


----------



## Rdl81

Sorry to sound like a total noob but what does the brew ratio mean


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Amount of coffee to water ratio. Brew ratio of 1:17 would give, say, 30grms of coffee to 510grms of brew water. 1:17 ratio is a good place to begin for pour over methods such as V60, Chemex. The aim is to achieve an overall extraction yield (amount of actual coffee solubles that end in the cup along with the water) around 20% which is an agreed benchmark if you are using something like the Speciality Coffee Association of America standard.

That said, brew ratios are not set in stone - they should be subject to taste preference.


----------



## Rdl81

Great thanks I think I hadn't had my morning coffee so was struggling to get it


----------



## Missy

Im drinking tea... The horror.


----------



## fluffles

On my second brew of this already. Yum yum ?


----------



## Missy

But it's not Wednesday yet!!! (Is it??)


----------



## Hibbsy

Missy said:


> But it's not Wednesday yet!!! (Is it??)


If it is I'm missing a day...

Perks of being the organiser I guess


----------



## Wobin19

Really hoping this is good for espresso too opcorn:if not I will just have to be late for work every day for a month!


----------



## Dayks

Mine has arrived, more unmarked white packages making my coworkers suspicious.

Thanks again for setting this up, looking forward to trying.

Arrived in two 500g resealable bags.

Dug my aeropress out of a cupboard yesterday and will give this a go in it, might need to look at some recipes first though as I haven't used it for years and that was before I discovered freshly roasted and ground coffee.

My Alex is out of commission atm until I receive a new pressurestat (current one is stuck on).


----------



## unoll

Dayks said:


> Dug my aeropress out of a cupboard yesterday and will give this a go in it, might need to look at some recipes first though


Try this:

15g coffee ground at halfway between your normal espresso grind and table salt

Inverted aeropress - preheat

Wash filter with hot water

200g water about 30s off boil all in at once

Stir 3 times

at 1 minute, flip over aeropress and press untill 1:30

Give a few minutes to cool down

stir

enjoy!

There's also plenty of good tutorials on youtube as well. If you have the time and a filter capable grinder you could go for a coarser grind and steep for 45 minutes (using the same technique as above).


----------



## jlarkin

Guest slot fits into a letterbox nicely, minimal packaging for the win


----------



## Missy

It's here! The beans are like tiny little wizened old men. And they smell amazing!


----------



## hotmetal

Unlike tiny wizened little old men I'll wager!

Hoping the postie is on her way. ...

Edit: to paraphrase the girl out of Poltergeist, "they're he-ere!"

My phone autocorrected Poltergeist to preground LOL!


----------



## Hibbsy

My guest slot have also arrived and also fitted through my letterbox luckily.

Thanks again for sorting this out.


----------



## Drewster

I am (reliably) informed by Mrs D that mine has been delivered today 

....... roll on the weekend!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mine came today. It choked my letterbox!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Grind a bit coarser next time, Clive


----------



## urbanbumpkin

urbanbumpkin said:


> Mine came today. It choked my letterbox!


This isn't a euphemism, it was wedged in porch letterbox.


----------



## Phil104

Mine arrived today and obviously and non-euphemistically slipped through our letter box to nestle safely on the mat. Thank you.


----------



## Jon

Missy said:


> And they smell amazing!


The men or the beans?!


----------



## Jon

I got a couple of white bags delivered in some cheeky unmarked grey wrap. All looked very suss.

(Thanks very much for organising again!)


----------



## Wobin19

Yep got mine too thanks!


----------



## MarkT

Received two white packets too. Just got home after a long day. Thanks for organising again.


----------



## Kman10

I've received mine too, thank you


----------



## Missy

These are lovely. Not quite dialled them in on the espresso (they've been gushing or dribbling, with very little adjust and just tasting a bit muddy), and I'm out in my office today so I've switched to aeropress, and I'm so glad i did. Not pinned any notes down yet, but it's really refreshing, closer to black tea without milk, than to "high street filter". It's delicate, really clean tasting. And this was with a no hassle quick brew.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Three word review for those who dislike the floral approach .

" Juicy, with a big phatt milk chocolate ass " ( yeah it's not three words , sue me )

As usual filter only , pretty forgiving, especially if i can make a good chemex .

Gluggable , not complex but tasty .

When i brew more ill come back and be more prosaic....


----------



## unoll

Mine also arrived yesterday although i haven't tried it yet. Thanks once more to @fluffles


----------



## Elcee

Mine arrived this morning just in time for my breakfast brew.

I think the aroma of the beans is really lovely.

I brewed it up using my Kalita #185. It was lovely, very easy to drink. I'm not sure about flavour notes yet. I guess I'll just have to try more









Thanks again for arranging this.


----------



## fluffles

Enjoying this brewed and no trouble with spro for me (EK low pressure)


----------



## unoll

fluffles said:


> Enjoying this brewed and no trouble with spro for me (EK low pressure)


Care to share the recipe?


----------



## fluffles

I think it was 16-36 in 38 ish seconds, wasn't paying enough attention


----------



## unoll

fluffles said:


> I think it was 16-36 in 38 ish seconds, wasn't paying enough attention


Thanks @fluffles, can you remember what pressure you're getting on the gauge during the shot? Also, what position is the EK dial at roughly? I'll be doing some EK shots tonight so it'd be good to have a starter for 10 to get me in the right ballpark.


----------



## fluffles

6 bar, about 1.8 on the dial... Kinda average grind for my EK shots


----------



## unoll

Thanks, that's not a million miles from what I'd normally go for, although I tend to end up with shots extracting somewhere between 20-30 seconds. Pressure ramp up takes around 10 seconds. But that's down to my set-up I guess.


----------



## PPapa

Orange and chocolate are what I'm getting so far in brewed (Chemex, V60, Wave and 11' Aeropress).

Super tasty. Feeling this might be natural Central American rather than African.


----------



## dan1502

First espresso was nice but fast. Pretty acidic. 18 to 40.5 in about 21s. Second was 18 to 43 in 25s with finer grind about 1.6 I think. Not so nice. I think I'll have to go quite fine to get times up to around 30s.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried a CCD, first impressions really nice, Need to go coarser I think. I was getting a hint of sweet chocolate. Nice


----------



## fluffles

dan1502 said:


> First espresso was nice but fast. Pretty acidic. 18 to 40.5 in about 21s. Second was 18 to 43 in 25s with finer grind about 1.6 I think. Not so nice. I think I'll have to go quite fine to get times up to around 30s.


1.8 is on the new coffee burrs


----------



## dan1502

Pretty much the same ratio as my first shot then but finer. The thing was I sipped the first one and it was nice but with improvements to be made so I gave it to my wife thinking the second would be better. That'll teach me


----------



## Dayks

Gave it a try in the aeropress using @unoll recipe, nice but with a bit more bitterness than I like.

Will coarsen the grind and try again tomorrow, surprised how much more flavour you get from the aeropress when it is cool than hot.


----------



## mmmatron

I did a giant French press at work this morning, went down really well. I've got the raging snots so couldn't really taste anything but a really nice sweetness.


----------



## unoll

Just pulled some shots with these beans. Wow they really are a pretty light roast. With ek as low as it'll go (old school coffee burrs), the Opv at 7bar, 94c, and using the 0.5mm gicleur i got:

15.5g > 40.5g in 25s with a 10s ramp up to full pressure. Pour seemed ok although far to late to taste it so I've out it to one side till tomorrow.


----------



## fluffles

unoll said:


> Just pulled some shots with these beans. Wow they really are a pretty light roast. With ek as low as it'll go (old school coffee burrs), the Opv at 7bar, 94c, and using the 0.5mm gicleur i got:
> 
> 15.5g > 40.5g in 25s with a 10s ramp up to full pressure. Pour seemed ok although far to late to taste it so I've out it to one side till tomorrow.


Up the dose a bit?


----------



## unoll

Thanks but I'm not too fussed about shot times, most of my shots tend to be around 20s-26s using similar recipes and I'm pretty happy with the results I'm getting. I think my results are a combination of fairly fresh beans, the way my machine ramps up and the old school ek burrs. As long I'm over 20s i then just adjust grind to suit my taste. If i was using the Pharos a shot in 25s at that ratio wouldn't be too great but with the EK it's all good. Normally id give the beans 2 weeks rest but i just ran out of last batch. Hopefully it'll be tasty tomorrow morning.


----------



## mmmatron

Had a lovely espresso this morning (17g=>33g out in 33s), made me think of chocolate orange


----------



## Hibbsy

Gave these a go with aeropress at work. Using my normal method and got an enjoyable drink. Will have to try the recipe on here to see the difference, but so far so good.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Hmmmmm, 30 min CCD steep (20g:350g) - really milky chocolate with the mildest hint of orange but juicy. Greeeeeat as Tony the tiger would say.


----------



## Missy

I was just coming on to say "it's a bit like a dark chocolate orange" but i see I've been beaten to it.


----------



## fatboyslim

Definitely a very quaffable coffee. I enjoy scooping my beans out of the giant bag ?


----------



## unoll

First taste of this today. Some tasty flavours going on and Not a hint of bitterness so I'll push it to 15g>50g and maybe further later today and see at what point it stops being tasty.


----------



## Elcee

I've had three brews of this so far. Currently. 20.4 grams of coffee to 340 ml of water on the Kalita #185. I've progressively been grinding finer on my Feldgrind to push this one. Last grind was 2.10 on it.

So far I think this is a very friendly, easy to drink coffee. I'd feel comfortable serving this to a wider base of coffee drinkers.

I think it is well-balanced, smooth and sweet with mild acidity and an almost tea like body. I'm getting flavours of milk chocolate and fruit, possibly apple or pear to me.

At this point, I am thinking it is from south America and is washed. What do you guys think?


----------



## fatboyslim

My money is on some odd heirloom varietal Rwandan ?

FYI I don't actually know the answer this month.


----------



## fluffles

Got the grind wrong on spro and got 16-36 in 18sec, and it's really good. Whole heap of brown sugar sweetness and then juicy as it cools. Seems quite a "forgiving" coffee.


----------



## Phil104

A first, short (5 minutes) CCD brew: all juicy fruit and a little playful milk chocolate aftertaste. Oh, and a swishy round the mouth feel.


----------



## Wobin19

as espresso I am finding this very light in body with some subtle orange flavours in there especially as it cools. Not played with it much but tried in a flat white and it got a bit lost in the milk (only 4 oz). Tried at work as an a aeropress and lovely milk chocolate orange was what I got. Lovely. Rwandan would be my guess.


----------



## Drewster

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm just made a little flat white.....

A tad loose on the grind methinks... not a gusher but pretty quick.. a little "thin" as per above (but probably due to grind).

Is it just me..... I am getting a "spicy" hint? A suggestion of mulled-wine? Orange-peel, cinnamon even a slight peppery?

Particularly from a sip of the espresso "neat" (I have a habit of nicking a sip from a teaspoon mid-way through my 1st shot f a coffee)

Nothing 100% just a little suggestion.. a little hint in there?

Mmmm I'll see how this is tomorrow with a finer grind......


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Does anyone know what date it was roasted?


----------



## Hibbsy

Roast date was Tuesday 21st.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Gone trough another chunk of this coffee today. It's pretty forgiving, the 5 minute chemex was still sweet although lost a little of it's stone fruit acidity.

Yummy either way.


----------



## Drewster

Another quick flat white before I get into the day's chores.

Tighter grind than 1st one.

Much "better" pour - thicker and darker... not gloopy treacle but visible body and "cling"....

Not a huge amount of crema (I don't care too much about crema but it can look nice)

A little less milk than yesterday (just a different cup).... Similar thoughts on flavour... just a hint of spice... Not getting mega orange but possibly a suggestion... Quite nice for the first couple of quick flatties - oddly I haven't had a V60 yet (normally my 1st coffee on a Friday is V60 as I can just knock it up without waiting for the Brutus to heat up....).

Next steps:

Check out V60 later...

A tad tighter (still) on the espresso front...

Might try a long brew in a Sowden.... a longer steep (and cooler drink) might bring out/clarify my "spice" and/or orange-y


----------



## urbanbumpkin

1st try as espresso.

Left the grinder in mid range for spro.

18=>44g 31sec massive orange and a range of orange flavours....a bit like orange soft centre, some stone fruit mixed in.

Tighter grind

18g=>37 in 36secs

Big sweet choc with orange.

Both shots really nice. Seems a really forgiving bean. Really impressed with April coffee roaster far.


----------



## Dayks

Gave it a go with the CCD that turned up this morning, 10 minute brew time and turned out really nice.

Definitely getting some chocolate and a little acidity, although no orange yet.


----------



## christos_geo

A couple of v60 brews (13.5g - 226g water - 200g BW in 03:10 ) and one siphon (24g-350g in 01:20) up until now. Very drinkable, sweet and juicy with light acidity and hardly any bitterness. Quite tea like but not black tea. Perhaps orange although green grape and maybe pear? Some hazelnut in the distance too. V60 TDS has been 1.32 and 1.38 so need to get to that 1.35 and see if it tastes any different. Very enjoyable, Rwandan may be the one.


----------



## unoll

Had a really tasty V60 with this yesterday. Really tasty zesty acidity. Bit of a drying finish but no bitterness. Reckon it can be pushed quite a bit finer in the grind and still be nice.


----------



## Hibbsy

Am currently enjoying this as an aeropress, am getting more orange notes as it cools and have noticed a change in flavour for the better from my first go on Thursday, but this could also be due to me grinding finer I guess.

Very enjoyable


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Grinding quite fine. Yep liking this so far 18=> 36 36 secs is working rather well for me. I'm getting a good ballance of choc and orange.

Reminds me of a Rwanda I had from Rave a few years ago.

Any of the EK guys pushed it longer?


----------



## PPapa

15 min AP steep didn't work in subpar conditions (tap water and non-PID kettle). Just really muted and smooth. Will try again with a better grinder and Volvic...


----------



## Elcee

I found my initial filters brews of this to be fast draining so I've been grinding consistently finer. I've found as I've done that the fruit has become more grape and plum like.

How have you guys found filter brewing this? Do you find you need to grind finer or coarser than usual? What methods and recipes have you used?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've been pushing this to 18=>42g in 43 secs at lower pressure but, I think that's about the limit for my set up.

I'm losing most of the choc and am getting stronger orange and grape.

Anything over 42g I'm getting an unpleasant aftertaste.


----------



## unoll

urbanbumpkin said:


> ....Any of the EK guys pushed it longer?


Yep, currently going with 15g>45g in about 25/26 secs, grind fineness is maxed out. Still no dodgy flavours coming through.

Haven't had time to push it as far as i can yet but will have more of an experiment tonight and see how 16g>60g tastes. Think I'll also fire up the Caravel tonight and try out some super long preinfusion experiments

What pressure % and time are you running the Sage at for preinfusion?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

unoll said:


> What pressure % and time are you running the Sage at for preinfusion?


I'm running at approx 6-7 bar for the full time


----------



## PPapa

Less of chocolate and orange now, got a bit citrusy though.

Any guesses regarding the origin?


----------



## jlarkin

Was going to guess Honduras for origin.

Enjoyed the guest slot, found it sweet, easy drinking and used it exclusively as filter.


----------



## fluffles

For spro I'm finding quicker shots with coarser grind to be tastier... 30+ second and i lose the nice juicy finish. Just had an 18-39-24s and it's lovely


----------



## GCGlasgow

Not tried mine yet but will go for quicker shot initially.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Chemex - extraction yield of 20.6%. Blackcurrant aroma from the grind before adding water - encouraging. Brew had black tea notes - hint of peach and sweet lemonade finish - midish mouthfeel. All in all, pleasant.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

fluffles said:


> For spro I'm finding quicker shots with coarser grind to be tastier... 30+ second and i lose the nice juicy finish. Just had an 18-39-24s and it's lovely


I've found this too of late.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I just had 18=>35 in 32secs. Nice citrus fruit with a choc. I think it's about as fine as I can go. I'm heading coarser still with this.


----------



## unoll

16.5g-50g in about 30 secs tasting good at the moment. Went to 60g before weekend and it wasn't quite as good. Also had a really nice shot from the caravelle; 10g -20g in 50s with a 10s preinfusion and slow pull, super syrupy and sweet.

Loving this coffee so far.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

19grms > 38grms in 34secs with 8sec pre-infusion. Had to grind noticeably finer. Drank as cortado 1:1 - huge dry lemon peel sweetness. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Phil104

I think that this has got better and better as it has gone on although I have completely abandoned using these beans as an espresso, as nice as it was - I was seriously concerned that grinding the beans was going to do serious damage to my HG1. So - a winning combination of a Hausgrind and a CCD producing a cup of straightforward loveliness.


----------



## unoll

Been trying out some new aeropress techniques with this coffee (as I'm toying with entering the South West championships), and I've been having great results, there's some really pleasent acidty and super tasty sweetness coming through.

I'm also going to guess that this is a Rwandan coffee as well, or a Burundi, thinking Bourbon as the varietal.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

unoll said:


> Been trying out some new aeropress techniques with this coffee (as I'm toying with entering the South West championships), and I've been having great results, there's some really pleasent acidty and super tasty sweetness coming through.


Care to share your AP recipe for these beans...

So far I have pretty much enjoyed a long steep CCD in the morning and a Kalita wave post lunch but today I will be running some through the Chemex.


----------



## Elcee

What CCD recipes have you guys been using?


----------



## unoll

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Care to share your AP recipe for these beans...


Sorry, not just yet. At the risk of taking the competition far too seriously, I'm keeping my techniques a secret for now as they're pretty novel.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Elcee said:


> What CCD recipes have you guys been using?


20g beans, 335g water, feldgrind 1+10, 30 - 45 minute steep - Add water straight off boil, add ground beans and lightly mix in so no floating clumps, cover with tea cosy and leave to steep.


----------



## Phil104

Elcee said:


> What CCD recipes have you guys been using?


The conventional route - 20g ground relatively fine, 300g water and 4-5 minutes steep plus the drain through.


----------



## Elcee

Any more guesses about the origin?

So far there has been guesses of Columbia, Rwanda, Honduras and Rwandan/Burundi. Most common guess seems to be Rwanda.


----------



## Kman10

I've only just started on these, getting loads of milk choc notes in milk, origin, not a clue


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Back of my hols. Trying these as spro again but coarser still. 18=>38g in 27secs. More juiciness nice acidity

Tried a second shot at 41g more citrus.

Both really nice


----------



## fluffles

I'm liking this in all its forms, though for me the spro just edges it


----------



## GCGlasgow

Just tried a couple of spro's this morning 18g-38 in 28secs, enjoyed it, will play about with it the next few days.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

With the suspended aeropress filter method on the Kalita the citrus really slaps you in the face. About to unearth the second 500g from the freezer.


----------



## Elcee

Tried a couple long steeps in the CCD. Smooth milk chocolate and sweet peach or orange.


----------



## fluffles

** SPOILER ALERT **

Well, it's been almost a month so time for the reveal. This month you have mostly been drinking... Colombia La Alsacia.

https://www.aprilcoffeeroasters.com/collections/frontpage/products/filter-colombia-la-alsacia?variant=37405301007

Roaster's tasting notes:

A well balanced and juicy cup with flavour notes of pear and milk chocolate.

Flavour description: Nougat, Brown Sugar and Pear

There were lots of guesses for Rwanda, don't think anyone mentioned Colombia specifically but an honorable mention to @Elcee who was in the right part of the world and tasting notes which closely matched those from Patrik:

"I think it is well-balanced, smooth and sweet with mild acidity and an almost tea like body. I'm getting flavours of milk chocolate and fruit, possibly apple or pear to me. At this point, I am thinking it is from south America and is washed."

I haven't got the next coffee lined up yet, so not sure when it'll be dropping but it certainly isn't imminent.


----------



## unoll

Wow, that's really interesting. What an interesting example of a Columbian. I'm not really getting the chocolate (although maybe a bit on cooling), but the sweetness of this coffee is insane. I'm currently working my through a mug of this as a french pressed coffee (20g/300g using cupping technique) and it's tasting amazing, even with works awful hydroboil water. Considering its now a month past roast date It's still tasting awsome.


----------



## fluffles

unoll said:


> Wow, that's really interesting. What an interesting example of a Columbian. I'm not really getting the chocolate (although maybe a bit on cooling), but the sweetness of this coffee is insane. I'm currently working my through a mug of this as a french pressed coffee (20g/300g using cupping technique) and it's tasting amazing, even with works awful hydroboil water. Considering its now a month past roast date It's still tasting awsome.


Like you, i find the chocolate is there but not as prominent as for others. I get much more of the brown sugar and nougat


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Wow I'm really surprised it was a Colombian. I've still got a bit left and have really enjoyed it.

Thanks for the Link, for anyone that wants to try this.


----------



## Elcee

fluffles said:


> ** SPOILER ALERT **
> 
> Well, it's been almost a month so time for the reveal. This month you have mostly been drinking... Colombia La Alsacia.
> 
> https://www.aprilcoffeeroasters.com/collections/frontpage/products/filter-colombia-la-alsacia?variant=37405301007
> 
> Roaster's tasting notes:
> 
> A well balanced and juicy cup with flavour notes of pear and milk chocolate.
> 
> Flavour description: Nougat, Brown Sugar and Pear
> 
> There were lots of guesses for Rwanda, don't think anyone mentioned Colombia specifically but an honorable mention to @Elcee who was in the right part of the world and tasting notes which closely matched those from Patrik:
> 
> "I think it is well-balanced, smooth and sweet with mild acidity and an almost tea like body. I'm getting flavours of milk chocolate and fruit, possibly apple or pear to me. At this point, I am thinking it is from south America and is washed."
> 
> I haven't got the next coffee lined up yet, so not sure when it'll be dropping but it certainly isn't imminent.


Thank you @fluffles for finally putting me out of my misery and revealing the coffee's details!

I think I was pretty lucky in getting close to working out the origin because the week before this one arrived I had finished a bag of this washed Columbian from Horsham and I thought this coffee tasted similar to that.

I finished the last of mine today. I've been really impressed at how sweet and smooth it is. I found it easy and forgiving to brew and really delicious to drink.

I want to say thanks again for arranging this and for letting me take part. It has been great to read everyone's experiences brewing and drinking it. I hope I can take part in LSOL again


----------



## Missy

Pear hadn't occurred to me, until after seeing it on the website, but now that makes a lot of sense to that sweet crispness.


----------



## Phobic

back from a long break, I'm getting the tasting notes now, I've been drinking as filter and get blood oranges acidity when I go coarser with this, when I go finer I'm nearer to the tasting notes. it certainly smooths the cup out when I do.

quiet enjoyed this bean, not what I was expecting at all.


----------



## fatboyslim

Good lord! Took 250g out of the freezer this morning and just made a kalita brew. It was mindblowingly delicious! I'd say tastier than it was without freezing!

I do get juicy pear upfront with a very satisfying caramel aftertaste.

I'm always interested to see how beans will taste straight out of the freezer (about 3 hours defrost time) and this is another case of mindblowingness!

(Also check out my RMBS pic!)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

When's the next LSOL due to land? How much beans to I need to buy


----------



## fluffles

Couple of weeks at least


----------



## PPapa

fatboyslim said:


> Good lord! Took 250g out of the freezer this morning and just made a kalita brew. It was mindblowingly delicious! I'd say tastier than it was without freezing!
> 
> I do get juicy pear upfront with a very satisfying caramel aftertaste.
> 
> I'm always interested to see how beans will taste straight out of the freezer (about 3 hours defrost time) and this is another case of mindblowingness!
> 
> (Also check out my RMBS pic!)


I took my last 21g for the Chemex this morning and it was amazingly good. I didn't like them in the beginning, but they were super tasty later on. I wish I had some left for longer immersion brew.


----------



## fluffles

fluffles said:


> Couple of weeks at least


OK, looks like a change of roaster (we couldn't quite afford the one I had in mind - probably save it for next subscription).

Depending on getting payments in, etc, ETA 10-14 days.


----------

